# Olympic Dumbells - are they any good?



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

At the min I don't have the money for a dumbbell set, so that's out of the question. But I have just under 400 kg in different size Olympic plates, so I was looking at getting some dumbbells Handles like these http://www.powermyself.com/olympic-dumbell-handles-x-2.html

Was just wondering if there any good,more so if there safe as obviously there using Olympic collars.

Or would it be better to invest in some cheap spinlock weights and make a few sets up.

Cheers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Why not consider buying a set of gym style 45kg DB's(each) and the handles so you can put on whatever amount weight on? EG, you could have some 10,15,20's OR 10,35's. or such combinations.

When you get more cash together you could add to it?

I actually have a full set of Ivanko 5-40lb DB's, then I have a pair of 22.5kg,33kg,44kg and 54kg DB's which are commercial rubber.

For anything heavier I use the olympic DB's since I would only go heavier on DB presses.


----------

